# BBCSO | Best Practices Moving SSD Between Windows and Mac?



## Simeon (May 8, 2020)

OK, I think I really buggered my BBCSO Spitfire SSD.

I was trying to assist a new BBCSO user who was not seeing the plugin on his MacBook. I thought I could take my Spitfire SSD over to the Mac, install the BBCSO plugin, relocate the library and that would be that...not so.

I had a perfect installation of the new update (including Discovery and Core) so I was very excited but now I have the feeling that I have messed something up as now I am seeing all of this:





I am trying to repair and made the mistake of resetting the Brass library which is now in the process of downloading 85 gigs afresh. If you take a look at the pic below, you will see that many of the original BBCSO sections are missing.






So just looking for some help understanding if moving between platforms is even possible and what needs to happen to be things squared away again?

I submitted a support ticket over at Spitfire but reaching out here to see if anyone has ever had a similar experience?
Thanks so much,
Simeon


----------



## Simeon (May 8, 2020)

- Update - 
So I think I might have things squared away.
I removed the Spitfire App from my Windows installation
Deleted the Spitfire folder in APP DATA/Roaming/Spitfire
Reinstalled the latest version of the Spitfire App
Performed LOCATE for the BBC library items
Ran Repair on the BBCSO entries

Result:



​I am still a little confused about not seeing the larger BBCSO downloads available. I did download the Brass again (which I probably could have avoided).

I also did a separate installation of DISCOVERY on my MacBook using a different external SSD.
So for now I think I am in a good place and will not touch things for the foreseeable future.

Maybe this might help someone in the future if they ever run into anything like this.

All the best to everyone and the new BBCSO updates are amazing, especially the MODE SWITCHING.
Joyfully,
Simeon


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 8, 2020)

There is always a little bit of a headache when moving from Windows to macOS with drives, I think it may be that you deleting the %APP DATA% folder also removed preference files that told the system what drive your libraries are installed on

Windows uses 'drive letters' by default, where as macOS uses 'mountpoints' for drives (believe this is a Unix feature)
However, pointing the application them again, should fix this

For my cross-platform tests I use Paragon NTFS, but even that does not promise smooth transitioning
NTFS and APFS are very different filesystems, so there are going to be extra files and potential data caching issues

From the looks of things you have fixed this now though


----------



## Simeon (May 8, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> There is always a little bit of a headache when moving from Windows to macOS with drives, I think it may be that you deleting the %APP DATA% folder also removed preference files that told the system what drives your libraries are installed on
> 
> Windows uses 'drive letters' by default, whereas macOS uses 'mount points' for drives (believe this is a Unix feature)
> However, pointing the application them again, should fix this
> ...



Thanks so much,
I wanted to try installing at least DISCOVERY on the MacBook. The Spitfire App wanted to use the APFS on my external SSD but it had been formatted as EXFAT butt it seemed to work.
I am so glad I am back working again and now have some experiential knowledge to help me avoid potential issues going forward.
@Shad0wLandsUK again for the help.
Best,
Simeon


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 8, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Thanks so much,
> I wanted to try installing at least DISCOVERY on the MacBook. The Spitfire App wanted to use the APFS on my external SSD but it had been formatted as EXFAT butt it seemed to work.
> I am so glad I am back working again and now have some experiential knowledge to help me avoid potential issues going forward.
> @Shad0wLandsUK again for the help.
> ...


Welcome


----------

